# Musical tattoos??



## handlebar

Do any of you have tattoos of a musical theme??

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara

No, but I have thought about it. I've thought about getting a tattoo of Akira Ifukube's name in Japanese, but in the ancient calligraphic style. Maybe it'll happen, maybe it won't.


----------



## handlebar

I have thought about the beginning of Mahler's 5th for 8 bars and then underneath it his autograph in black.

I have a non-musical tattoo on my right ankle of a runner as thats another passion of mine:










That's the only one so far.

Jim


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Oops!!

I was hoping that you were talking about *something like this*.

Oh, dear...

~nevermind~


----------



## handlebar

Funny guy!!! Although I would like to attend that someday.


----------



## Yoshi

I want a musical tattoo so bad, something really simple like just a small treble clef somewhere. The thing is that I keep seeing those simple ideas everywhere and I wanted something original.


----------



## Weston

No tatts for me. As a visual artist I feel that surface decorations obscure form and so they are a mild annoyance. Somehow I do like baroque music though, which one might consider loaded with surface decoration. 

I do find tattoos less annoying than the unfortunate facial shrapnel incidents kids are sporting these days. I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## handlebar

Weston said:


> No tatts for me. As a visual artist I feel that surface decorations obscure form and so they are a mild annoyance. Somehow I do like baroque music though, which one might consider loaded with surface decoration.
> 
> I do find tattoos less annoying than the unfortunate facial shrapnel incidents kids are sporting these days. I guess I'm getting old.


Agreed. The piercing fad has always been a detriment IMHO. And any tattoos I ever wanted were classy or at least had classic lines and real meaning as opposed to the current skull/fire and horror effect lineup. Hence my runner.

As I look into one last tattoo I certainly want it to be musical. I also have thought of a dal segno










on my arm. That would be something that music lovers only would recognize.

Jim


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## handlebar

Beethoven's 5th would be nice indeed!

Jim


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hooray!

Sorry about the size


----------



## altiste

What about this one;


----------



## Argus

emiellucifuge said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Sorry about the size


Is that the actual size of the tattoo. You must have some broad shoulders to fit that on your back.

All I'm going to say about tattoos (or any kind of body alteration) is: I am not a fan, but if you want one at least get something that you'll never regret, like this dude:










In case anyone here didn't know thats supposed to be Metallica.


----------



## handlebar

How revolting. Sorry to be mean here but "what an idiot".

Those faces will get fatter as he does. Always good to rememember that when getting a tattoo in certain places: stretchability LOL Hence my ankle or arm. As a runner I had better NOT get fat!!

Jim


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dont worry I dont have a tattoo let alone one of that size!
Just a suggestion.


----------



## colin

Never had a tattoo never wanted one.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I thought about getting the Deutsche Grammophon logo. Most of the recordings I own are from DG. 









find a tattoo artist that can do that without a ruler.


----------



## Tapkaara

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I thought about getting the Deutsche Grammophon logo. Most of the recordings I own are from DG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find a tattoo artist that can do that without a ruler.


Hahaha, that would be awesome!


----------



## Aramis

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I thought about getting the Deutsche Grammophon logo. Most of the recordings I own are from DG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find a tattoo artist that can do that without a ruler.


Just imagine: you are on you way to somewhere and you stop by some roadhouse saloon to have a drink. It turns out to be a bar for tough guys, so you sit down and order beer while some bearded, dressed in leather motorcyclists surround you and shows their tatoos. One has a naked lady at his arm and says "hey, pal... this is my ex, Lola... I spend four years in prison for beating her so hard that she couldn't move... just because she refused to bring me a beer..." and others says "yeah, respect, brother... show this dude who rules here..." and you, with facial expression of Steven Segal, stand up and tear your shirt revealing huge logo of Deutsche Grammophon on your chest.


----------



## handlebar

Aramis said:


> Just imagine: you are on you way to somewhere and you stop by some roadhouse saloon to have a drink. It turns out to be a bar for tough guys, so you sit down and order beer while some bearded, dressed in leather motorcyclists surround you and shows their tatoos. One has a naked lady at his arm and says "hey, pal... this is my ex, Lola... I spend four years in prison for beating her so hard that she couldn't move... just because she refused to bring me a beer..." and others says "yeah, respect, brother... show this dude who rules here..." and you, with facial expression of Steven Segal, stand up and tear your shirt revealing huge logo of Deutsche Grammophon on your chest.


Until you tell them you own their entire catalog (INCLUDING BACK ISSUES! ) whence they start to ooo and ahhhh in delight,asking if you have the complete Sinopoli recordings and can they borrow them.



Jim


----------



## Tapkaara

You'd know you're in the right bar, however, if someone else lifts of his shirt only to have the Telarc lable emblazoned on his back...!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I would say that we have Karajan!!!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I googled "classical music tattoos" and found this site, which might be useful to anybody thinking of doing it:

http://tattoos-and-art.com/music-tattoos

I have no intention of getting a tattoo myself, it's something I disapprove of for no apparent reason, like buying lottery tickets.


----------



## handlebar

I'm seriously thinking of having my last and final tattoo done next week.It is going to be of the opening 10 bars of Mahler's 3rd wrapped around my left bicep with GM's autograph underneath it. It's that or a Dal Segno instead of the sheet music. Not sure yet.
I do want a musically related one though. 

Hmmm. Decisions.

Jim


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

handlebar said:


> I'm seriously thinking of having my last and final tattoo done next week.It is going to be of the opening 10 bars of Mahler's 3rd wrapped around my left bicep with GM's autograph underneath it. It's that or a Dal Segno instead of the sheet music. Not sure yet.
> I do want a musically related one though.
> 
> Hmmm. Decisions.
> 
> Jim


The 3rd has to be Mahler's greatest work. I always loved the 5th movement for some reason. I guess it is because it is cheerful.


----------



## handlebar

Well the M3 was not a go at the tattoo shop. Just too difficult and time consuming as well as rather expensive.And I didn't want a messed up score on my arm!
So I went with this on my left forearm:










I KNOW everyone here will know what that is!! At least I hope so 

Jim


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

What is a Segno for 50,000?


----------



## handlebar

Hmmmmm. Segno for 50,000? Not sure.


----------



## World Violist

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I would say that we have Karajan!!!


Well BIS has Osmo Vanska... and he's still alive!


----------



## bingo29

Musical tattoo for mucic lovers!It seems to be very attractive.Its agood option for anyone who loves music.


----------



## handlebar

Still deciding whether to make my "last" tattoo a Mahlerian one. VERY tempting.


----------



## World Violist

handlebar said:


> Still deciding whether to make my "last" tattoo a Mahlerian one. VERY tempting.


What what you do though? Would you have one of those silhouette pictures of Mahler at the podium? That would be pretty neat, come to think of it...


----------



## handlebar

World Violist said:


> What what you do though? Would you have one of those silhouette pictures of Mahler at the podium? That would be pretty neat, come to think of it...


I thought of that and might decide on it. Also might have "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" in Art Nouveau letters on my arm with GM;s signature under it.
The autograph of GM has been in the forefront of my mind as it is very unique and easily readable.

Whatever it is it truly IS MY LAST tattoo. 

JIm


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

handlebar said:


> I thought of that and might decide on it. Also might have "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" in Art Nouveau letters on my arm with GM;s signature under it.
> The autograph of GM has been in the forefront of my mind as it is very unique and easily readable.
> 
> Whatever it is it truly IS MT LAST tattoo.
> 
> JIm


4 years ago I wouldn't listen to Mahler for anything, but I decided to go ahead so I bought Solti's Complete Mahler Symphonies. I have been a fan ever since.


----------



## handlebar

Off for that LAST tattoo this evening. What's it going to be:A line from a Mahler song, his signature,a song title???

Jim


----------



## handlebar

OK. Time to show off. Here is what I decided on :

Franconia style Art Nouveau lettering of my favourite Mahler song:










What do you think???

Jim


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

handlebar said:


> OK. Time to show off. Here is what I decided on :
> 
> Franconia style Art Nouveau lettering of my favourite Mahler song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> Jim


A tattoo worth getting. I like it and I think it is very Mahlerian. I don't think you will ever find anybody who has a tattoo like it. Unique!!!


----------



## World Violist

handlebar said:


> OK. Time to show off. Here is what I decided on :
> 
> Franconia style Art Nouveau lettering of my favourite Mahler song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> Jim


That's a pretty awesome tattoo. I like Gustav's signature under it. Nice touch!


----------



## JSK

One of my friends recently got an Italian augmented sixth cord written on her foot.


----------



## handlebar

JSK said:


> One of my friends recently got an Italian augmented sixth cord written on her foot.


How is an Italian augmented different from a German or French one? 

Jim


----------



## Argus

handlebar said:


> How is an Italian augmented different from a German or French one?
> 
> Jim


She musn't have wanted that extra second or third. It would have looked cluttered.



> One of my friends recently got an Italian augmented sixth cord written on her foot.


When you say 'written' do you mean tattooed or do you mean she just ran out of manuscript paper and used her foot.


----------

